# What is pike island doing?



## bud690 (Jun 23, 2009)

Thinking about heading down to pike in the morning. never fished there before but heard it was decent. fished sunday at cumberland caught 2 walleye saw another guy hammering em there. if we dont do well at pike gonna head back to cumberland because i know that better. Any info would be helpful, also is there any bait shops by pike where we can get minnows? hope to pick up a few eyes and saugers,


----------



## walleyewrangler13 (Apr 2, 2010)

bud690 said:


> Thinking about heading down to pike in the morning. never fished there before but heard it was decent. fished sunday at cumberland caught 2 walleye saw another guy hammering em there. if we dont do well at pike gonna head back to cumberland because i know that better. Any info would be helpful, also is there any bait shops by pike where we can get minnows? hope to pick up a few eyes and saugers,


what side of new cumberland were you? im guessing it was wv? thanks


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

blown out pier is 4 or 5ft under water and looks like it will be that way till middle of next week
twister


----------



## bud690 (Jun 23, 2009)

We were on the wv side of cumberland. What do you mean the blown out pier is under water? is that good or bad?


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

theres a pier that you fish off,its under water when river is above 21' river is at 24' right now when you fished it on sunday it was around 15 or 16 ft then
its going 2 stay above 24ft for next 5days depending on how much rain we get 2morrow
twister
ps national weather service/advanced hydrologic prediction service


----------



## bud690 (Jun 23, 2009)

is it a good idea to try there or would i be better off in cumberland? sre they hitting there at all with the water that high?


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Guarnteed the water is tooo high pm WV side for about a week, take my word for it!!


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

browns hardware sells bait its in tilltonsville take farm road exit to stop sign turn right its on left the ohio river bait co. is just a building with a sign never open


----------



## bud690 (Jun 23, 2009)

Started out at pike island this morning, way to high and didnt see anybody catching anything except one white bass so we went to cumberland and all the gates were open and the water was too fast and very brown. didnt even bump nothing but a sucker. headed to mosquito tonight to get in on the crappie run and matbe get a few eyes. good luck all!


----------



## Angler Management (Apr 13, 2011)

Caught one small bass last Friday at the north end of wheeling island on a senko worm (green) rest of the day was a bank. Water dirty and swift. Better days coming I hope.


----------

